# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  dịch vụ facebook...

## odvwnrflxqcs

Nhận mọi dịch vụ liên quan đến sim, thẻ....... như
 Thuê sim xác nhận mã code Online
 Nhắn tin bình chọn
 Bán tất cả các tài khoản đăng ký phải sử dụng số ĐT: Zalo, Facebook, Gmail, Viber, ICQ...
 Chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Mr Khánh: 0934225077 (có Zalo)

----------

